# Lekarze > Forum alergologiczne >  spuchnięta noga po ukąszeniu owada

## Nie zarejestrowany

W zeszły piątek coś mnie ukąsiło na nodze, na dole obok kostki. W tym właśnie miejscu bardzo mocno spuchla mi noga. Swędzenie jest nie do wytrzymania. Próbowała smarowac octem, ale opuchlizna wciaż się utrzymuje  :Frown:  
Czy ktoś na forum moze mi poradzić jaką maść kupić?

----------


## Hanna

Ja ze swojej strony polecam Fenistil i Cutasept plus Clemastin.
Jeśli to nie pomoże to konieczna jest wizyta u dermatologa, bo prawdopodobnie wówczas zadziała antybiotyk.

----------

